# Cisco asa 5510



## pawanec038 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have to configure one CISCO ASA 5510.One end of thr firewall i.e with port 0 DCS is connected with I.P 194.0.0.11 255.255.255.0 and on the other end on Port 1 RTU is connected with 10.8.21.34 255.255.255.224 10.8.21.33.DCS acts as master and RTU will act as slave.But DCS can give slave I.P only as 194.0.0.41.I have to configure my firewall in such a way that when DCS requests from its slave I.P i.e 194.0.0.41, RTU with I.P 10.8.21.34 responds.Note that the default gateway of RTU cannot be used for configuration as it is being used in background in telecom network.


----------



## malai7mani (Jan 11, 2011)

mention the queries by p/p...


----------

